# Need the wisdom of the PFF!



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

I am planning a trip to the wilderness waterway (everglades)in a week. I have a 9.9 motor that has a elec start that claims to recharge the battery. I know that it is not suppose to recharge a deep cycle battery butdo you think it has enough juice to do so? Here's what I plan to do. Drive to the campsite each day using the engine, then spend the rest of the day fishing off the trolling motor for however long it last. If an hours drive will get me a couple of hours fishing with a trolling motor it would be worth it. If not I would rather just paddle and loose the extra weight! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I would bring the extra battery and charger. Charge one at your base camp and swap them out as needed. Especially if the sucess of your trip hinges on having a charged battery.

And about the weight thing..........................................................Stop eating so Damn much.oke


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, I assume you plan torun your boat FROM the campsite for an hour, use the trolling motor on your single battery, then start the motor andrun your boat back to the campsite...

This is probably not a great idea...

Simple answer, buy or borrow a SECOND battery and take it along... recharge BOTH overnight (I assume there's power at the campsite). 

Even if there's no power at the campsight, after day 1 you'll know if your initial plan works and your first battery actually charges along therun out and will start the motor to come home. If it doesn't, use the second battery to get home, and come up with a plan B for day 2.

Jim


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, extra battery and a solar power charger may work?


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Ha... Eat less... I am alreadybursting at the seams at6'1'' 155 lbs. Muchless andI might need to check my self into a hospital. I am taking a gheenoe so paddling won't be that bad of an option.Few campsites havepower but, but if I could reserve those for the middle of our trip that would be a good idea.The only problem isI would be leary of leaving a marine battery alone while fishing.It may end up missing. One battery is normally good for a whole day of fishing so if I used it spareingly I could probably stretch it over the course of the trip. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention it does have a pull start in case I run the battery completly dead


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *amarcafina (3/27/2009)*Yeah, extra battery and a solar power charger may work?




If you don't have power I'd go for this option. On the other hand a paddle or a pole might be the best bet instead of the trolling motor. Be sure to confirm there is a pull cord for the motor in the cover. If not get one and take a spare!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

If the motor will pull crank and run with out a battery it doesn't really matter. You can still go anywhere you want after the battery dies.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, a geenhoe... I'd bet there's not a chance in heck that 9.9 HP motor all by itselfactually recharges a battery. I'd ask around and find the smallest battery that will start your motor and buy or borrow one as a spare. It'll save you some paddlin'.

But it sounds like paddling home is not a bad option for you. 

Enjoy yourself and take some pictures for the rest of us.

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell I didnt even know they make a 9.9 with electric start. If its a newer motor, it will pull start eaisier than a push lawnmower!



If your worried about the battery coming up missing, just put the two batteries in the boat with you along with the solar charger, the ones I've seen don't take up that much room so you should be set unless you were gonna have a full boat to begin with.


----------

